
National Archives releases coloring book of 'favorite' patents - anigbrowl
http://aotus.blogs.archives.gov/2016/02/04/colorourcollections/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.popsci.com/color-in-these-patents-from-
national-a...](http://www.popsci.com/color-in-these-patents-from-national-
archives?src=SOC&dom=fb), which points to this.

